# Mis inventos caseros



## HXS (Mar 1, 2013)

Hola a tod@s, les cuento que a pesar de la falta de recursos que tengo acá en Cuba, me las he arreglado para inventar más y más, lo último que he hecho ha sido un amplificador modelo Yamaha de 50 W, incluye el baffle con una bocina de 12 pulgadas y twiter de bocina de televisor antiguo ruso KRIN 218 que circulaba en Cuba.

Además también hice un equipo para medir continuidad de corriente, utilicé una batería recargable de linterna de Leds, puse en serie 2 Leds verdes y 2 puntas, cuando uno las 2 puntas se cierra el circuito y los Leds alumbran.

También me hice una especie de linterna con un Led blanco de gran intensidad lumínica, que lo alimenta una batería de 3.7 V recargable de memoria Mp4, me resuelve bastantes problemas especialmente en las oscuras escaleras de mi edificio.

Es para mí una gran lástima que no tenga más accesorio con los cuales continuar "inventando".
Pero bueno, así es la vida, hasta entonces seguiré aprovechando mi capacidad con mis psoibidades..

Estoy inmerso en un nuevo proyecto el cual es construir un multimetro analógico casero a base de VU (las pantallitas que tienen un agujita). Cuando lo haga les cuento más.

Si quieren compartir comigo de cualquier otro tema acá estoy, Alexis, de Cuba....ha sido un placer...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 1, 2013)

yo me invente una yogurtera con un tacho y un calefactor de peceras ,funciona de maravilla  ¡¡¡
pongo en el tacho agua y el calefactor ,luego en un tacho plástico de esos de aceitunas le meto la leche y el un pote de yogur ,lo meto que flote en el tacho mas grande donde esta el agua y el calefactor y me salen 6 litros de yogur en solo 4 horas ,,,


----------



## HXS (Mar 4, 2013)

bueno, te ceunto que acá en Cua se hace de otra forma, se añade una muestra de yodurt a un litro de leche hervida y caliente, se tapa y se deja en reposo por 24 horas, el yogurt resultante queda cremoso y exquisito. Le llaman yogurt de vaca


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2013)

si ese mismo, pero yo como aquí es clima frio es necesario la yogurtera ,con el metodo que usan alli ,aqui no funciona por el frio ,lo podes dejar 24 horas y no pasa nada ¡¡¡¡


----------



## HXS (Mar 4, 2013)

sabes si en este foro hay alguien de cuba, es que quisiera saber si tengo coterraneos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 4, 2013)

[Offtopic]

Te invito a participar en el grupo que creo uno de los tuyos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/cuba/

Seria genial si puedes darle vida.

¡Bienvenido a la comunidad!

[/Offtopic]


----------



## analogico (Mar 4, 2013)

de inventos 
lo ultimo fue un serrucho electrico
usando un serrucho comun y un motor de lavadora y un par de poleas
el movimiento de vaiven   un mecanismo del tipo rueda de tren

















el problema fue la exesiva vibracion que impedia que el serrucho agarre la madera
por lo que el invento no funciono


----------



## HXS (Mar 4, 2013)

eso del serrcuho eléctrico está bueno, ojalá y puedas perfeccionarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## analogico (Mar 4, 2013)

HXS dijo:


> eso del serrcuho eléctrico está bueno, ojalá y puedas perfeccionarlo



lo desarme, necesitaba un serrurcho manual
aunque 
 funcionaba solo que para que cortara tenia que presionar  manualmente y la vibracion   era horrible

la unica manera que se me ocurre perfeccionar es usar una cadena de 




de ese modo el movimiento seria continuo y seria una motosierra de banco


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 4, 2013)

dosme... esa sierra es tuya!!
:babear::babear:
cuando disponemos de pocos recursos la inventiva es un gran apoyo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2013)

No no che , busqué imagenes de serrucho eléctrico porque me imaginaba que lo que había armado Analógico sería algo similar a los serruchos mecánicos para corte de metales y me encontré las del otro serrucho , ahí me acordé que un amigo se había comprado uno.

Me gusta más una motosierra de 120 cm 

o una sin fin para metales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2013)

HXS dijo:


> sabes si en este foro hay alguien de cuba, es que quisiera saber si tengo coterraneos



si hay unos cuantos coterraneos tuyos


----------



## analogico (Mar 4, 2013)

del serrucho ya no queda nada
pero e hecho un pequeño dibujo

y si, me inspire un una sierra mecanica para metales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2013)

Quiero unaaaaaaaaaaaa


Ver el archivo adjunto 88831



Quiero unaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Mi abuelo me enseñó a afilar serruchos a los 9 años , esos de costilla con diente de 1,2 mm , su escusa era que el ya tenía poca vista , jeje

Les dejo el *secreto milenario* para afilarlos , el dedo índice de la mano que sujeta el cabo , la derecha pa los diestros , debe ir estirado sobre la lima para que la lima no gire y cambiemos el ángulo del diente.

Segundo *secreto milenario* , hay serruchos para cortar madera a lo largo de la fibra , y otros para cortar al través , ¿la diferencia? , para cortar a lo largo el diente tiene un ángulo de ataque de 80º (típico diente de sierra) , y para cortar al través el diente es triangular isósceles (triangular)

Yo después me aburrí , biselé a diamante una piedra de 3mm y los afilaba a piedra . . . 10 veces más rápido y mejor


----------



## Marce (Mar 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/serrucho-electrico-sin-motor_MLA-F-3087357163_082012.jpg


   mi viejo tenia una de esas, pero era una hoja de sierra para cortar metales, ademas, abajo tenia un deposito de agua, una bomba, y una manguera que enfriaba la hoja  que nostalgia, hace como 20 años que no veia una asi.

  Hace como 10 años invente una agitadora de tarros, mis viejos tienen una pintureria, y muchos reclamaban que el fondo blanco para madera no cubria, y es porque no lo agitaban bien, entonces desarme en lavarropas que estaba tirado en el fondo (esos de carga vertical que le bajabas la manguera para desagotarlos), e hice una estructura de metal, saque el motor, y el engranaje que hace de vaiven, y puse una caja de metal para meter las latas adentro, y asi se agitasen (en vaiven valga la redundancia) este es hoy en dia mi invento.. 







[/IMG]
 Arriba la caja de metal, abajo los engranajes que hacen de vaiven, y el fierrito oxidado que se ve al lado del engranaje es una barilla roscada para regular la altura del motor y asi la tension de la polea, y si.. una lechuga, enredaderas, y un arbol en etapa de crecimiento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2013)

parece mas una acelga a una lechuga


----------



## Marce (Mar 13, 2013)

Es realidad no parece... es una acelga 

Contempla mi obra de arte!! no las plantas   tirame un centro!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2013)

y si funcionaba ,esta muy bien ¡¡¡¡


----------



## edh59 (Mar 28, 2013)

HXS dijo:


> bueno, te ceunto que acá en Cua se hace de otra forma, se añade una muestra de yodurt a un litro de leche hervida y caliente, se tapa y se deja en reposo por 24 horas, el yogurt resultante queda cremoso y exquisito. Le llaman yogurt de vaca


Aquí en Argentina también se usa ese procedimiento.
Saludos cordiales.


----------

